# Survey - proud to be an American



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was watching tv and they were talking about people ring proud to be American. They didn't mention independents or republicans, but only 22 percent of democrats said they were proud to be American. That's pathetic.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That's actually a lot higher then I figured. Usually the left hates America for some reason or another. I honestly figured it would show around 8-14%.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

not surprised


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wonder if Muchell is still proud of her country? :rollin:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Trumps tweets about "go back to your country".... That was wrong of him. Especially when you do it on twitter where you cant have enough space to "clarify"... that is if he even wanted too.

Now I think that he didn't mean it as racist. He meant it as look at those countries and look at ours type thing. But the "go back to your country" has been used by racists for year and years and years. He needs to come out and apologize for those remarks.

I put this under this thread because it falls in line with "proud to be an American" or "proud to be about this country".

I am sure he is going off on Omar because of the whole pledge of allegence fiasco that is going on here in MN.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

That could be Chuck. She ticks me off because this country has been so good to her and all she does is complain about it. I went to NDSU and it took me ten years to pay off my loan. I'll bet she paid nothing from her own pocket.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is Trumps tweets to put into context....



> The president tweeted Sunday, "So interesting to see 'Progressive' Democrat Congresswomen, who originally came from countries whose governments are a complete and total catastrophe, the worst, most corrupt and inept anywhere in the world (if they even have a functioning government at all), now loudly ... and viciously telling the people of the United States, the greatest and most powerful Nation on earth, how our government is to be run."
> 
> "*Why don't they go back and help fix the totally broken and crime infested places from which they came. Then come back and show us how ... it is done*," the president wrote.


You see he didn't directly say "go back to your own country"... He said go back and help fix. Again... I can see how it can be taken badly. But what is getting reported isn't exactly what he said. They are twisting his words... a little, not a whole heck of a lot but are still twisting them.

I got that quote from a CBS article.

Two things he needs to do.

1. Apologize for how it could have been taken.
2. Then in the same breathe show how media is taking things out of context and how easily people are using the word "racist".... look at my post about the ICE directors testimony. :bop:


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Are you serious? Apologize for how it could be taken? If that's the case everyone should apologize after every word they utter. Then call out the press for bending and warping his comments. That's all they EVER do. Sorry. Every single thing he stated is truth. 100% undeniable and verifiable. No need to apologize for that in my book. He is exposing their complete hatred for you, I, and the country for which it stands. Not by what he says but by how they react to what he says. The press included.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

north1...

Someone in his power and position needs to use more caution when speaking. So yes he does need to apologize or come out and clarify what he said.

This is just like his "there are good people on both sides" comment.

Like I mentioned.... twitter isn't a place to make statements because you have limitation on how long those statements can be. Then when you keep tweeting.... people loose sight or what you stated in previous tweets. It is the wrong plat form. :bop:

Then like I mentioned about how he can show how quickly they pointed out "racism"... when he never said a name or directed those comments to anyone specifically. The media ran with it. It will show exactly what you are talking about with the media. :beer:

edit:

BTW... just saw how Omar is using the "s-hole countrys", "black athletes are SOB'S" and the good people on both sides... in a speech. When in fact most of that was all twisted by the media as being "racist". they took something out of context and twisted it. They didn't used the whole statement... So you see how they will keep using this false stuff or twisted comments to run against him. Especially when the Dem's were fighting themselves.... sometimes it is best to just shut up. :bop:


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I get what you are saying but that is not in his DNA and never will be. It also is not in the media's DNA not to warp whatever he states and however he states it into something nefarious. He would basically spend 100% of his time apologizing and correcting the press. In the end those who can see behind the curtain will know what his words and actions mean and those who hate him will still hate him and try to take him/country down and we will be where we currently are.

I really think we are at a critical juncture in our countries existence. A fight for what the country is and will become. It is between those who detest how our country was founded/established and by whom founded it and those who want to preserve our identity and what produced it. Those who want to radically alter or eliminate the constitution and everything it stands for and those that realize without it we are no longer the United States of America. One nation. Under God. Indivisible. With liberty and justice for all.

The time of apologizing for preserving what we have built and want to preserve is over or our country is over. Republicans have made careers out of doing just that. Has got us nowhere but further down the road to ruin. Expose them. Destroy them politically. Or we will collectively destroy our country and ourselves along with it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The time of apologizing for preserving what we have built and want to preserve is over or our country is over. Republicans have made careers out of doing just that.


No joke, and that's why I'm sick of republicans too. Compromising with a Democrat is like compromising with a bear and hopeing he will eat only one leg.

I don't think he should apologize either. Democrats will see it as weakness and blood in the water. Being Mr nice guy and apologize will drag it out and get you kicked in the teeth even harder. They know what Trump meant, but they will pretend not to and act offended so they can call him racist. They will tell each other oh look he apologized we have him on the run.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

North1 wrote... "I really think we are at a critical juncture in our countries existence".

It is unfortunate that you have a President who can not articulate the important issues facing your country. He does not seem to understand the issues and can not discuss or debate them, so he resorts to attacking people. He says he feels okay doing so as lots of people agree with him. Unfortunately that is true.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/ ... id=DELLDHP

This is an article Condemning Trumps tweets....

Now if they try to push any "legal" or call for "impeachment". They are going against freedom of speech.

They they will need to go after any of the stuff that people say...ie: Call to push against Trumps... call for "rising up"... "any means necessary"... etc. Remember all that rhetoric that was getting said.

So this is a slippery slope for all.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> He does not seem to understand the issues and can not discuss or debate them, so he resorts to attacking people


The problem is the mudslinging on both sides. People are calling the immigration "Trumps" problem. When it has been for years. They are attacking ICE buildings and ICE agents... or Border Agents. They are calling the camps "concentration camps"... etc.

Then lets not forget calling Trump and anyone who supports his "racist" and what not.

So he lashes out.

The sad part is there is hardly any coverage about the ANTIFA guy attacking the ICE building and also the ripping down of the USA flag and what not and replacing it with the Mexican flag.... or how about not saying the Pledge of Allegance at a city council meetings in MN. Doesn't that show a lot of "Anti-USA" type things going on??? I mean the flag and the pledge are things that help unite the country... just like the national anthem and other symbols.

So again... I don't agree with him on how he said it. But I agree with his message about it. Because he basically said that if you think the USA is horrible... go back to the countries these people are fleeing or "your country" and fix that system. then come and fix ours if you still think it is broken. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Canuck said:


> North1 wrote... "I really think we are at a critical juncture in our countries existence".
> 
> It is unfortunate that you have a President who can not articulate the important issues facing your country. He does not seem to understand the issues and can not discuss or debate them, so he resorts to attacking people. He says he feels okay doing so as lots of people agree with him. Unfortunately that is true.


I think he does understand the issues you simply don't agree with him. Saying he doesn't understand is trying to pin a low intelligence on him rather than debating the facts. Much like what your accusing Trump of.

I think Trump will win in 2020 and prove the polls dishonest. He won last time so where does that put people on the political spectrum that didn't vote for him? Where does that put the Trump haters on the political spectrum? Certainly not mainstream. Mainstream or moderate would be those who slightly like Trump.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Plainsman,
You "think" he understands the issues. You "think" because you do not know if he understands because he can not express his thoughts in words and sentences.

You are right about one thing...he will win the 2020 election...that is the scary part as we, your neighbors who Trump hates, will all get sucked down that drain hole with you.

Why doesn't the Drumpf family (whose Grandpa Frederik made their money selling liquor and whores during the Yukon gold rush) go home to Germany if they don't like it??? Liquor and whores fer cripes sake.

P.S. I just watched a video of Donald Trump partying with Jeffery Epstein and a bunch of young women in 1992 but Trump says he hardly knew him. Right... :rollin:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If the message that he is trying to convey is correct, he has nothing to apologize for. I for one think it refreshing that we have a leader that refuses to pander to the press, or to those who disagree with him.

I believe that the US is the greatest country on earth and would not want to live anywhere else. I respect people in other countries who feel the same about where they live, I don't agree with them, but I respect their attachment to the country they live in. What I don't understand or respect, is someone who leaves their country because of the conditions there, comes to the US to escape from those conditions and then says that the country they came from does things better and that the US needs to change and become more like that country. If things were so great in that country, why did they leave? If the place they came from is so great, why do they not go back there instead of trying to turn this country into what they fled from?

As far as antifa, they stormed a US Government installation, removed the US Flag and replaced it with that of a foreign nation. Their actions are that of a foreign occupation force, they could have, and probably should have, been shot. Actions have consequences, it's time these people learned that. What would the founders of this nation have done in that situation?



> I just watched a video of Donald Trump partying with Jeffery Epstein and a bunch of young women in 1992 but Trump says he hardly knew him. Right... :rollin:


One night back in the "90,s I partied with Charley Daniels, never met him before that night and haven't seen him since. Does that mean I know him well? I like his music and his love for America, but I don't believe I know him just because I partied with him 30 years ago.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

If Charley liked the younger ones, and you partied hard with him one night in the nineties, then said that you did not know him, I would be very suspicious of your response, especially if you were known to lie whenever it suited you.

We live in complicated times. The Antifa movement started after Mussolini consolidated power and fascism in the '20's. It was a good thing back then. Times and people have changed. I am very worried that Trump's approach to the problems of the day lack any form of a strategy and are purely reactionary. What is his vision? To divide and spread fear and hatred among the American people and your allies?

We have an articulate leader. He can still put his foot in his mouth with the best of them but at least he will answer questions and explain his position in a civil manner. Most Canadians appreciate that. Some don't.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

I was going to address that "video" in the Epstien thread.... But MSNBC's reporting on that is pure BS. They even said that they cant tell what he is saying because of the loud music. But then they go on "quote" what he said. Come on. Film was for a "lifestyles" type piece after he got a divorce... ie: Showing off his "rich playboy" image he had in the 90's. Plus the women were cheerleaders for the Buffalo bills. So they were over 18 for sure if not in their mid 20's. Then lets look at the fact that it wasn't a "one on one" convo with epstien it was like a party host mingling. You can see in the vid he is going back and forth between two people talking.... IN FRONT OF THE CAMERA'S. So again feeding his own ego in front of the media. Again playing into what NBC wanted at the time for that show. Showing off a "playboy" lifestyle with parties, booze, rich people, and beautiful women.

MSNBC's reporting now and trying to show a "link" between Epstien and trump or painting Trump as a "child sex" abuser if straight garbage. There is so much more they could be reporting on and instead of dumping on him. This is pure BS. uke:

If you or anyone cant see this for the pure crap it is... then they are truly blinded by dislike for the President.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Trump is no angel, there are many things that he says and does that I don't agree with, but overall I believe that he has been good for this nation.

Just because Trump attended the same parties as Epstein doesn't mean they were close friends, just that they moved in the same social circles. I don't see anything at this point that indicates Trump went to Epstein's island where this child sex ring was supposed to be located. If it comes out that he was there and participated, then he should be prosecuted with the rest of them. And that includes Clinton, who is said to have visited that island at least 26 times. But, attending the same parties as Epstein, where everyone is of legal age, is not evidence of wrongdoing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Had to post this cartoon I saw today....It shows some of the stuff those 4 women have stated in the media.... are they now considered "racist"????

It just shows you how some people are quick to point "racism or racist"....

Like I mentioned before... with the vote that happened on the house floor yesterday deeming trumps tweets as "racist"... it is now a slippery slope for anyone who is talking. Because think of some of the stuff said by all of our elected officials.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Just as true now as it was then.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Teddy was a wiseman.

With my cartoon it shows you some of the things that "the squad" as said recently. Will those things be considered "racist" or can be used against them? Because that is exactly what they did with that floor vote yesterday.

Like I mentioned... a slippery slope for all of those who are elected leaders. Is this "censoring" free speech????

Because the concentration camp talk was in the manifesto of the guy who attacked the ICE facility. So that direct speech was a result in violence. Can AOC now be sued or be condemned for her speech? Because that is what they want Trump to be for his.

Like I said... think about it. I am not just worried about Trump but all elected officials. They just set the bar now all of them have to watch what they say. If they think they are only attacking Trump they are really hamstringing themselves. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just saw a speech by Nancy Pelosi at the AIPAC conference. She stated



> "I simply declare to be anti-Semitic is to be anti-American"


and



> "We must also vigilant against bigoted or dangerous ideologies masquerading as policy and that includes BDS ... it does not recognize the right of Jewish people to national self-determination""


So will we see a condemnation vote brought up on some of her party members... ie: Omar, Talib and others???

Like I mentioned... are the wheels in motion to show the double standard or not?

Moving forward should house Republican bring up such things on others? To be honest I hope they don't because it is a complete waste of time and money. But if the Dem's push for impeachment and use what Trump said and this condemnation vote as ammo. The I say bring impeachment up on ALL elected officials... yes Dem's and Rep's.

Like I mentioned earlier... I didn't not like how he used it. Because a person in his position and especially on twitter you cant have a full dialogue because of limitations. So you cant completely express yourself. It is the wrong medium to use for what he was going for. :bop:


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

What would it look like if every aboriginal person in the USA were to gather in one location and chant "Send them back. Send them back." You would all have to leave.

The day will come in both our countries unless there is true reconciliation of the rights for all people.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

So your saying 1% of the US population is going to send the other 99% back to whence they came unless they are compensated in some way? Who is aboriginal? Those who immigrated to the North American continent 6,000, 8,000, 10,000, 12,000 years ago? There have been many, many separate events supported by archaeology. Some have postulated pushing back cultural group immigrations to 20,000 years ago. From distinct geographic areas ranging from Northern Europe, Siberia, Asia, etc. Still a lot of genetic research being done. So you going back to France or England? Maybe somewhere else? Guess I have a choice between Norway, Germany, Ireland, England, or Russia. I would probably choose Norway. But there immigration policy is very, very restrictive. Can't just take a ship and settle down there or enter in the back door. Imagine that.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

My point exactly!! We all came from somewhere else.

No not compensated in some way. Reconciliation means we return to treating each other in a friendly manner, with respect and dignity.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck....

The whole problem with the "send her/them back" BS chanting is that isn't what Trump said or intended. He said if you don't like this country go back to where you are from. IE: are you in a better spot now or where you fled from?

If people want to say well you cant interpret what he is saying or what he meant... his words were.. Well that is exactly what the house dem's did. He didn't say anything out right racist... like derogatory, humiliating, slurs or slang, or violence. His tweet was...



> So interesting to see "Progressive" Democrat Congresswomen, who originally came from countries whose governments are a complete and total catastrophe, the worst, most corrupt and inept anywhere in the world (if they even have a functioning government at all), now loudly......





> and viciously telling the people of the United States, the greatest and most powerful Nation on earth, how our government is to be run. Why don't they go back and help fix the totally broken and crime infested places from which they came. Then come back and show us how....


Again I can see how people took it the wrong way. Like I have mentioned Twitter isn't the place to "debate" or try to say things that cant be one liners because of the limitations. You see if you only read the last tweet you think it is racist. You look at both tweets together... it tells a different story.

It is like a congress person from Chicago telling the nation how to curb killings and murder.... maybe clean up Chicago before you tell others how it is done. Another example..... Someone from SF telling the nation how to cure homeless problem. I mean would you take fitness advice from someone who is 100 lbs over weight, diabetic, and walk 100 ft with out having to stop for a break, etc. No you would not.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Last night Trump held a political rally where the rallying cry from his people was "Send her back" referring to other American born elected officials and citizens. He could have told them to hush up. He sure as heck didn't.

It is going to be a long, ugly election that could do a lot of harm at worst, and at best will be very divisive for your country. The USA's allies will likely continue to take some flak as well through the process.

I have been coming to this forum as a guest for 15 years because it is a place with like minded people. Even like minded people are very divided by Trump's way of doing things. I think it could all backfire on him.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Delete double post


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Canuck...

Trump came out and didn't "decry" the chant so to speak. He said they are the people who love out country and "those" or "some" elected officials should do the same. So it was back handed at the Congress people. For sure.

But....

Marco Rubio came out with a tweet... and he is 100% correct....



> The tweet was wrong & the chant last night grotesque
> 
> The left wing politicians & many in the media demanding outrage are self righteous hypocrites
> 
> ...


That is what will be wrong with this next election cycle... Everyone is making it out like you have to "choose" a side. Which it shouldn't be that way. Our side is UNITED STATES OF AMERICA. Not a left or right. Not a Dem or Rep. It is what is right for the country. Right now the economy is doing good... our border isn't.... Trade is in limbo it could go one way or another... there are bill being held hostage in the House and Senate that need to be for a vote. The Canada/Mexico deal still isn't signed or brought up for a vote. It is being held hostage. Plus other things. It is everyone posturing to the base and trying to divide. It is like a bad divorce to see who wants the kids.


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

Canuck said:


> My point exactly!! We all came from somewhere else.
> 
> No not compensated in some way. Reconciliation means we return to treating each other in a friendly manner, with respect and dignity.


So I have to come to a consensus with aboriginal peoples so as to live in harmony? I have spent a size-able chunk of my life devoted to studying North American Indian traditions, culture and technology and I have to do what? I honestly cannot fathom what the left REALLY wants. The indigenous peoples are just as perplexed by an open border policy as I am. They were virtually destroyed by it historically and now people are advocating for it at their expense. Contrary to what some people think there is only so much government assistance to go around and more on the dole from say Guatemala means less help for Native Americans on reservations. Less for inner city black communities. Less for whites in the Deep South or anywhere in the US. You know. For actual citizens!!! That is why the Dems are going to hurt themselves with this crap in the election. They are undermining their base. You won't hear an outcry though because it is not politically correct to voice those type of opinions publicly. Much easier and safer to not vote or do it behind the closed curtains in a voting booth.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For people to complain about the chant and not the left in the house calling Trump a fascist is very hypocritical.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Trump denounced the chant....

Yet AOC, OMAR, Talib, and the other one have not decried the ANTIFA terror attack on the ICE facility or Al queda, hamas, etc.

Omar came out and was speaking again bad about Israel. So is she going to get a vote on the house floor like trump did for being "racist"... :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I forget the woman's name from Michigan, but on election night she said "now we impeach the mother F&*&". Omar calls Trump a fascist and now they both cry Trump said a bad thing about me. Democrats make disparaging remarks every day and the media is giddy, but Trump says anything and it's twisted out of normal language and meaning context and fake tears begin to fall. Democrat politician, liar, deceiver, hypocrit, should all be listed as synonyms in the dictionary.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman...

It is now up to some of the House Rep to show this hypocrisy. Because AOC, Omar, and others that tweet degrading things need to have those "words" be brought up on for a vote like they did with Trump.

Again I would hate to have this happen because it is a complete waste of time and resources. But it needs to be done to show the public what is going on. Then hopefully it will help move that whole chamber forward and them to actually get some work done.

Because if they bring up the anti-semetic rhetoric that Omar keeps saying up for a vote and if it goes on party lines... it will show that the Dem's are all lip service and don't really care about people verbiage on things. It will just show a distain for the President. Which I hope will open the eyes of the US citizens. Then get some people elected out. I am not saying elect a Rep... I am saying elect someone who will not do this BS and work for the country. :bop: Because there are Reps just as bad as some of these Dems... that don't do nothing for the country they are just collecting a check. :eyeroll:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

AOC - SEND HER BACK to New York. She's out of her league and has no business in Washington.

Omar - SEND HER BACK to Minnesota. She's out of her league and has no business in Washington.

Tlaib - SEND HER BACK to Michigan. She's out of her league and has no business in Washington.

Pressley - SEND HER BACK to Massachusetts. She's out of her league and has no business in Washington.

Getting the connection yet?

"The Squad" needs to be sent home.


----------

